# Bye Hazel :(



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Hazel was eggbound and there was nothing more I could do for her.. An op wuld have killed her. The vets sent her home and said she's be fine, 3 days later.. She dies. 
Hazel, I hope you know how sorry I am for this happening. I love you so much.
You're with your sister now.

R.I.P Haze. We'll miss you. xxxxxxxxxx

#


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

aww shes a beaut  R.I.P


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

chuckie127 said:


> aww shes a beaut  R.I.P


Thanks, I miss her very much


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

RIP Hazel x


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxhugsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P little one


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry  rip 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

aaaaawwwwww so cute R.I.P so sorry 4 your los


----------



## Lizardguru.com (Jun 18, 2011)

What a beautiful little friend, sorry for your loss.


----------

